# Somebody needs a hug.



## patrickfraser (Dec 2, 2012)

Anybody hazard a kiss???????


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 2, 2012)

Nooo Way. :no:


----------



## hierodula (Dec 2, 2012)

:helpsmilie: Not on my life man. Y is he so mad?


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 2, 2012)

I found the wolf. lol. That's just how she says I love you.


----------



## sueb4653 (Dec 2, 2012)

ewwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Plex (Dec 2, 2012)

... I actually kinda do want to give her a hug. XD What breed is she?


----------



## stacy (Dec 2, 2012)

yikes!


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 2, 2012)

She is a "pound puppy". Who knows what kinda mix, but she might have a little :devil: in her.


----------



## Plex (Dec 3, 2012)

Haha certainly seems so with that expression!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 3, 2012)

Not afraid...lol

I have one with bad mood too...XD


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2012)

haha


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 5, 2012)

Aww, is she growling?

Or just smiling?


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 6, 2012)

just her version of a "threat display". :lol: I have never been able to get a good shot of it, because she doesn't like the camera. I just sprung it on her this time and got a good one. Here is the second shot after the flash. She tones it way down.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 6, 2012)

What a pleasant girl...lol


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 6, 2012)

She is hilarious! I have a dog like that myself.

He's a blue heeler with a horrible disposition.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 6, 2012)

Blue heeler ?


----------



## agent A (Dec 6, 2012)

How big is she? She has some terrier or poodle or shnauzer or somethinin her, my neighbors wheaten terrier pup (who is now at least 25 pounds and can climb the fence) is a very similar color


----------



## Danny. (Dec 6, 2012)

Reminds me of Pet Cemetery Haha


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok Australian cattle dogs, red heeler on left blue heeler on right.






And miniature poodle, Rocco.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 7, 2012)

LOL. I love the pink.


----------



## agent A (Dec 7, 2012)

Awwwww :wub:


----------

